# Ryanair update ROUTES SUSPENDED



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ryanair has announced today 34 routes will be suspended from November through to March 2018 as it seeks to bring an end to its flight cancellation troubles.

The airline said it will slow growth to bring an end to further flight cancellations, flying 25 fewer aircraft and reducing its flying schedule. 

The decision means 34 routes have been suspended, including London Gatwick to Belfast, and London Stansted routes to Edinburgh and Glasgow, over 17,000 flights and 300,000 people affected.

Read more: Calls for Ryanair to face enforcement action over handling of cancellations




The 34 suspended Ryanair routes from November to March 2018:

1. Bucharest - Palermo	18. Sofia - Castellon
2. Chania - Athens	19. Sofia - Memmingen
3. Chania - Pafos	20. Sofia - Pisa
4. Cologne - Berlin	21. Sofia - Stockholm
5. Chania - Thessaloniki	22. Sofia - Venice
6. Edinburgh - Szczecin	23. Thessaloniki - Bratislava
7. Glasgow - Las Palmas	24. Thessaloniki - Paris
8. Hamburg - Edinburgh	25. Thessaloniki - Warsaw
9. Hamburg - Katowice	26. Trapani - Baden Baden
10. Hamburg - Oslo	27. Trapani - Frankfurt
11. Hamburg - Thessaloniki	28. Trapani - Genoa
12. Hamburg - Venice	29. Trapani - Krakow
13. London Gatwick - Belfast	30. Trapani - Parma
14. London Stansted - Edinburgh	31. Trapani - Rome
15. London Stansted - Glasgow	32. Trapani - Trieste
16. Newcastle - Faro	33. Wroclaw - Warsaw
17. Newcastle - Gdansk	34. Gdansk - Warsaw
Ryanair said the rest of its 1,800 routes will continue to operate for the winter.

The airline has had to cancel a wave of flights over six weeks spanning September and October due to a mismanagement of pilot holiday.

O'Leary said: "From today, there will be no more rostering related flight cancellations this winter or in summer 2018. Slower growth this winter, will create lots of spare aircraft and crews which will allow us to manage the exceptional volumes of annual leave we committed to delivering in the nine months to Dec 2017. We will start a new 12 month leave period on the 1st of Jan 2018 in full compliance with EU regulations and the IAA?s requirements."

Read more: Thousands of Ryanair customers risk missing flight cancellation refunds


----------



## Brexit.Refugee (Sep 10, 2017)

I can see this becoming a regular annual feature with this carrier...


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Brexit.Refugee said:


> I can see this becoming a regular annual feature with this carrier...




Though this is no consolation to those who have been ******ed about by the cancellations
Ryanair is a large and complex dynamic business which is always evolving and is run to make money and not for the convenience of its passengers, Michael Kevin O'Leary (and his board) have consistently shown that if there is an issue which significantly affects the profitability they only need to sort it out once.


----------

